
Show HN: Medium Bookmarklets – easy way to save your place in Medium articles - cedricium
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/medium-bookmarklets/
======
cedricium
I read a lot on Medium and I often don't have time to finish entire articles,
especially longer ones, so I wanted an easy way to save my spot without having
to add native highlights or comments.

That's where Medium Bookmarklets (MB) comes into play - it adds a highlight to
the article and a card to the MB sidebar that when clicked, takes you directly
to the highlight in the article. Right now it's pretty bare-bones but
accomplishes my needs; if there's anything you'd like to see improved or added
let me know or open an issue on GitHub:

[https://github.com/cedricium/medium-
bookmarklets](https://github.com/cedricium/medium-bookmarklets)

